# cd and dvd



## arthur kierski (Feb 17, 2008)

is there precious metal in cd and dvds?


----------



## donald236 (Feb 17, 2008)

good question when you find out let me know because i can get my hands on tons of those.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 21, 2008)

I believe that there is already a thread on this subject and the concensus is that it had no pgm's to revcover.


----------



## istari9 (Feb 21, 2008)

Before I joined this forum I was without knowledge of what and where to look for Gold in the computer components. Thus I was forced by my efforts to be through to look in all places for PGMs. I am here to share with you that there is indeed Gold to be found in the CD and DVD’s. If you look at the laser eye carriage you will find on the alum cast ones a small disk of gold plate with gold wires attached to it. Now I admit it can be difficult to remove but with some effort you will prevail. Some of the better burners have yielded 2 such buttons. If you aren’t interested in this I would be very happy to take them off your hands!
Thanks, Ray


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 21, 2008)

That would be on the drives themselves I believe they were discussing media.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Gotrek, thnx 

I thought that I had read the question wrong  , but I guess it was a sidebar that just happened to sneak in there.

Thnx for the info on the hardware though.


----------



## Scrapman (Feb 22, 2008)

Nothing Here


----------



## Smitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Scrapman,

I thought the material in dvd and cd's are embedded in the plastic? Do you have to break the material to get at the aluminum?


----------



## skyline27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it even worth the effort?


----------



## Smitty (Feb 23, 2008)

Definitely not worth the recovery effort unless you get a ton, then there are better stuff to play with. It's just nice to know the facts anyway.


----------



## arthur kierski (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks for the replyes 
really it is not worth the effort to recycle dvd and cds


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 23, 2008)

arthur kierski said:


> thanks for the replyes
> really it is not worth the effort to recycle dvd and cds





I believe some of the very early recordable CD's used a gold reflective layer. However there were also some made with a gold-colored material that was not gold. In any case they've all been aluminum for many years now.

macfixer01


----------

